# WILLIAM GRUBB marine fireman



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

I'am trying to find information(sea service) on a WILLIAM GRUBB d.o.b 1900.Aberdeen.It is thought he worked as cook on trawlers from Aberdeen.But on a family history record dated 1932, it states his occupation as "marine fireman".Any help would be greatfully received!
iang


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

If he was still working on trawlers in 1932 unless you know the names of the ships he sailed on it will be difficult to track him down.
However the term " Marine Fireman" would suggest that he had moved on and obtained a berth on a merchant vessel.
If this was the case, he may have records in the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen Central Index. Cost you £15 up front to find out.
http://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-lei...s/collections/merhantseamen/centralindex.aspx

Roger

PS As far as I can tell he has no primary online WW2 MN records


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*Reply:William Grubb*

Thank you for prompt reply.Have contacted Southampton and requested a search.Wait and see what comes up.


iang


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*William Grubb*

hello all,
Recieved copy of CR10 card with photo from Southampton Archives.Searched CR1,CR2 and Combine Series but no result.Letter advises to search 5th Register at NA.
iang


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Has the CR10 card have any numbers (probably 6 digits) on it . See attached.
If so could you give us the numbers?

Roger


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*William Grubb*

Hello Roger,
Unfortunetly not.It just shows his photograph.Well actually there is the faintest shadow of numbers and letters down the left side of photo.I can just make out some numbers of....a 6figure string.
Well nothing obvious! at the moment
thank you
iang


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Iang, the six figure number on the photo will be his discharge book number, that's the key to the puzzle.


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*William Grubb*

Hello Billieboy,
His Discharge A No.920401.
I think the number on photo is the certificate identity No.....
iang


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Using that Dis A number, I have double checked the primary records in the Fifth register of Merchant Seamen. 1941-1972. There are no records for William Grubb. There are no WW2 medal entitlements for William Grubb.
Unless you could find his Discharge Book in his personal effects, I think what you have is all his surviving MN records that exist. 
You could try Registry of Shipping and Seamen (RSS), P.O Box 420, Cardiff, CF24 5JW. but as far as I know all the records for the period you are interested in have been transferred to Southampton. There are files on Microfilm at the National Archive at Kew but these are a far from complete copies of the records held at Southampton.

Roger


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*william grubb*

Hello Roger,
I have very little information to go on and the chances of getting hold of his discharge book are slim....back to the drawing board...


I thank you again(+billieboy) for your response...marvelous,brilliant!!!

kind regards

iang


----------

